# About Entry Clearance wording



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear forum member

My wife and child has been issued with visa as depandant of British citizen. On my child visa, it written as *(TO ACCOM MOTHER/CYR)*. What is the meaning of *CYR* in visa? When will be my child eligible for ILR?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It means it is linked to the mothers visa. She applies for ILR when the mother does, she leaves if the mothers does.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CYR should be your wife's initials. 
It's not as simple as the child becoming eligible for settlement when the mother does. Depending on circumstances, your child can be eligible for registration as British citizen, but unless both parents have ILR or British nationality, it will be on discretionary basis ('in the child's best interest').


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No cyr is part of the code if you look on the endorsements document on .gov . Mothers name comes after. Doesnt say what it stands for though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok but you were wrong about ILR/citizenship.


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

The child is going to be 18 in august 2015 and my wife will extend her visa in october 2015. What will be the procedure for extending visa for my child who will be over 18? When will be he become eligble for ILR or British citizen?


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

maniani said:


> The child is going to be 18 in august 2015 and my wife will extend her visa in october 2015. What will be the procedure for extending visa for my child who will be over 18? When will be he become eligble for ILR or British citizen?


Joppa or shel... Anyone plzz...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally a child who entered UK on family visa before the age of 18 can continue on that visa, extended as necessary, provided they haven't formed independent unit (by marrying, for example) and are still financially dependent (e.g. not in full-time work). They can usually apply for ILR at the same time as their parent, but must apply separately on form SET(O).


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Normally a child who entered UK on family visa before the age of 18 can continue on that visa, extended as necessary, provided they haven't formed independent unit (by marrying, for example) and are still financially dependent (e.g. not in full-time work). They can usually apply for ILR at the same time as their parent, but must apply separately on form SET(O).


Is it SET (O) or SET (F) ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure. Check out by opening each form. I'm in Far East.


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

joppa said:


> not sure. Check out by opening each form. I'm in far east.


I already checked. I think SET (F) will be right.


----------

